# Scanner Treiber



## daniel_182 (9. März 2003)

hallo, ich besitze einen scanner der marke boeder, jedoch hab ich keine treiber mehr dafür...vielleicht hat jemand von euch diese treiber und kann mir weiterhelfen...

(ich hab schon auf vielen treiberseiten treiber gesucht aber nie etwas passendes gefunden!)

also scanner: *boeder Sm@rtScan Office*


danke!


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. März 2003)

take this 

http://www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/panel.asp?marca=Boeder&perif=escaneres

ich hoffe der entsprechende ist dabei....


----------



## daniel_182 (11. März 2003)

danke für den beitrag aber der treiber kostet 5 € oder so, und weil ich erst 16 bin hab ich keine kreditkarte bzw. bezahl sicher nichts übers internet...

mfg daniel


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. März 2003)

*sorry*

ups, sorry, das hab ich nicht gesehen... 

 ich such aber auch nochmal...


----------



## Fabian H (11. März 2003)

http://www.boeder.it/html/support/drivers.asp?catID=4 (leider Italienisch)
und Direktlink: http://www.vivanco.it/driver/65490-65495.zip


----------



## daniel_182 (11. März 2003)

danke für eure antworten!  

aber irgendwie funktioniert kein treiber...

ich glaub die beste lösung wird sein => scanner aus dem fenster (3.stock) und an neuen kaufen!  

nie wieder boeder...

mfg daniel


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

böder ist glaub ich auch nicht so eine gute firma...
von denen hatte ich mal vor 4 jahren oder so eine maus....
lang hab ich die ned gehabt.

mit meinem scanner (von plustek) hab ich aber auch genügend probleme  der is auch scho etwas älter


----------

